# Is playing xbox with a headset good exposure therapy?



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

ok, so anyone whos played xbox or pc with a mic, do you find it easier to talk with people in person than before the xbox?

I mean were talking about a very easy to maintain exposure therapy regiment, due to the addictive fun nature of the xbox.

one problem i could see with this is that on xbox the game itself is the conversation topic, while in person you have to create your own topics

another problem could be the insulting nature of the people on xbox, which may actually make you fear talking more


----------



## Aheadofmytime (Nov 2, 2012)

Honestly that the main thing that improved my condition, but it took me awhile to fully comprehend what I had to do to incorporate a few simple things offline I do online.


----------



## Mil (Aug 22, 2011)

Any interaction with people will help with exposure. I was more comfortable with people just from talking on msn a lot. And talking on xbox made me more comfortable as well, however there's no substitute for interacting with people in person, even after I talked more on msn and xbox, I didn't feel like I'd interacted with them in the same way you would in real life, however it definitely gave me a strong feeling of being far more prepared since I knew people were actually up for being friendly with me.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

If you don't mind a bunch of "bros" calling you a *******, go ahead.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it helped me be more comfortable hearing my voice and being more assertive. I wouldn't rely on xbox for exposure in the long term, but I think it can be a good stepping stone to eventually become more comfortable talking to people in person. If you run into mean people, mute them. When I started playing xbox, I couldn't even join a multiplayer game because I was scared people would think I suck, and now I enjoy it.


----------



## ElectricGhost (Feb 7, 2013)

I never talk on xbox to people I don't know. I'll only talk to members of my family on xbox and even than I talk to them through a private channel so the other players can't hear. 

I guess it can be good for you to just get a little practice in dealing with people you don't know. Most people are kind of immature on xbox so for me personally I just find it kind of pointless.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it just depends on the person. I am 100% comfortable and confident chatting while gaming primarily because no one can see or judge ME. Perhaps they can judge my gaming style or character, but they do not see the real me, you know?


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

i'm too nervous to chat on xbox. even if i did, i'm sure plenty of people would be bashing me and calling me silly names while playing black ops haha. 

i say kudos to you if that's a way for you to talk with people


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I would say helps a little bit. But sometimes i don't even talk or the other people won't talk.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

hikkikomori said:


> If you don't mind a bunch of "bros" calling you a *******, go ahead.


That is one of the many reasons why I don't play multiplayer with people I don't know.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

hikkikomori said:


> If you don't mind a bunch of "bros" calling you a *******, go ahead.


To be fair, I don't think most communities are that nasty.

TC: If you find it helps, more power to you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

id say doing anything that ur afraid to do, is good exposure therapy


----------



## QuietKid1 (Mar 11, 2013)

It depends on the person playing. I bought a headset 7 months ago and only used it once. I just couldn't get the words out. The only bad thing is the annoying little kids thinking they own xbox live. Also, you have to worry about those guys who are looking for an argument and since SA is a ***** you'll most likely lose that argument. Like I said it depends on the person and if you think you can handle it go for it!


----------



## VDFS (Mar 21, 2013)

Very good very thank you message, I went to the station to buy a headset quality is still very good, and Haas common, strong iconic sound headphones beats DRE solo Dr. Dre beats, the price is still relativelyideal

http://bydresolohd.com/Universal-Be...-High-Definition-Headphones--Green--1605.html


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

_AJ_ said:


> ok, so anyone whos played xbox or pc with a mic, do you find it easier to talk with people in person than before the xbox?
> 
> I mean were talking about a very easy to maintain exposure therapy regiment, due to the addictive fun nature of the xbox.
> 
> ...


Bingo. Not a good route to go.

I'm petrified of talking on XBL.

While my brother was first in college I used to play Halo with him and his buddies all the time. I'd never speak a word. I'm also self conscious about my voice which is pretty high pitched for a 21 year old.


----------

